# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  لا تسمح لأحد أن يملأ فنجانك

## ابو شهد

*لا تسمح لأحد أن يملأ فنجانك


املأه بإرادتك!

 

الدكتور إبراهيم الفقي..
الكاتب والمحاضر العالمي ورائد التنمية البشرية

كان هناك شاب عرف أن هناك رجلاً صينياً حكيماً من الممكن أن يدله على معنى الحكمة ومن الممكن أن يعرّفه كيف يتحكّم في أحاسيسه وأعصابه. قال له الناس: إن هذا الرجل يعيش فوق جبل وإذا قابلك فأنت محظوظ. 
لم يضيع الشاب وقته فاستقل الطائرة وسافر وذهب إلى المكان وظل منتظراً. أخبروه أن الحكيم سيقابله فذهب إليه وطرق الباب وأخذ ينتظر. تركوه منتظراً ثلاث ساعات حتى اشتدّ غضبه وعندئذٍ فتحت الباب سيّدة عجوز وأخبرته أن الحكيم سيأتي إليه حالاً. ولكن ذلك لم يحدث بل جاءه الرجل بعد ساعة وكان الشاب قد وصل إلى قمة الضيق والغضب.  
جاء الرجل العجوز ورأى الشابُ أنه بسيط جداً يلبس ملابس بسيطة، وعندما جلس بجانبه سأله: 
هل تحب أن تشرب شاياً؟ 
اشتد غضب الشاب وقال في نفسه: هذا الرجل المجنون! تركني أنتظر ثلاث ساعات بالخارج ثم تركني هنا ساعةً دون أن يعتذر ثم يسألني إن كنتُ أريد أن أشرب شاياً؟! 
وظل الشاب يتكلّم وهو غاضب، فقال له الحكيم مرةً اخرى، أتحب أن تشرب شاياً؟ فلمّا رآه الشاب مصرّاً، قال له هات الشاي! فأحضرت له السيدة الشاي في إبريق كبير، وقال له العجوز: أتحب أن أصب لك الشاي؟ فقال له تفضل أرجوك! 
أخذ العجوز يصب الشاي حتى ملأ الفنجان وأخذ يسيل على الطاولة كلّها إلى أن وقف الشاب غاضباً وقال له: 
ما هذا الذي تفعله معي؟ هل أنت مجنون؟!.. 
عندئذٍ نظر إليه الحكيم وقال: قد انتهى هذا الاجتماع. تعال إليّ عندما يكون فنجانك فارغاً. ثم نهض ليتركه. 
راقب فنجانك! لا تدعه يمتلئ بغير إذنك 
بدأ الشاب يدرك الأمر ويقول لنفسه: لقد أضعت كل هذا الوقت، ثم تحمّلتُ كلّ ما فعله معي، والآن أتركه يذهب؟ لا بد من أن أغيّر أسلوبي معه! ثم قال للعجوز: أنا آسف جداً، لقد جئت إليك من آخر الدنيا فمن فضلك علّمني شيئاً مفيداً، فقال له: لكي تستطيع العيش في الدنيا بطريقة إيجابيّة عليك أن تلاحظ فنجانك 
فقال له الشاب: ما معنى ذلك؟ 
فقال له الحكيم: عندما تركناك تنتظر ثلاث ساعات كيف كان إحساسك؟ 
- في البداية كان إيجابياً ثم بدأت أتعصب وأغضب شيئاً فشيئاً حتى كدت أنفجر، لكننّي كنت مصمّماً على مقابلتك. 
فقال له الحكيم: وكيف كان إحساسك عندما تركناك ساعةً في البيت؟ 
- كنت غاضباً أكثر وأكثر! 
فقال له الحكيم: وعندما صببتُ الشاي في الفنجان؟ هل من الممكن أن نصبّ في الفنجان قدراً أكبر من حجمه؟! 
- لا، لا يمكن 
- وماذا حدث عندما استمرّ صبّ الشاي في الفنجان؟ 
- سال الشاي على الطاولة كلّها 
فقال له الحكيم: وهذا بالضبط ما حدث لأحاسيسك. جئت إلينا بفنجان فارغ، فملأناه إلى أن بدأ يطفح، وهذا يسبب لك أمراضاً! لو أردت ان تعيش سعيداً في حياتك فعليك ان تلاحظ فنجانك، ولا تسمح لاحد أن يملأه لك بغير إذنك. 
انتهى الاجتماع، وبينما الشاب يهمّ بالمغادرة قال له الحكيم: 
مهلاً يا عزيزي، أنسيت أن تدفع ألف دولار أجرة الدرس؟ فامتلأ فنجان الشاب مرةً ثانية! 
وأنت، من يملأ فنجانك؟ 
هل تسمح لكل ما حولك أن يملا فنجانك؟ 
نفترض أنّك استيقظت من نومك سعيداً جداً وفنجانك فارغ. أليس كذلك؟ 
دخلت الحمام فلم تجد ماءً، فبدأ الفنجان يمتلئ. وإذا كان الصابون في عينيك وانقطعت المياه ماذا يحدث للفنجان؟ سيمتليء أكثر. جاءت المياه ولكن فجاةً شدّ أحدهم السيفون فنزل الماء مغليّاً على رأسك.. ماذا سيحدث؟! 
أخيراً أنهيت استحمامك وخرجت لتستقل سيارتك فوجدتها لا تعمل... كيف حال الفنجان؟ 
اشتغلت السيارة، ركبتها وانطلقت فوجدت شرطة في الطريق. تركوا كل الناس وأمسكوا بك أنت! فما حال فنجانك؟ 
أو كنت سائراً في الطريق والناس من حولك والكل ذاهب إلى عمله، وإذا بكلبٍ يترك كل الناس ليعضّك أنت بالذات... فما حال فنجانك؟ 
ثم ما إن دخلت باب مكان العمل حتى قالوا لك: الآن أتيت؟ المدير يسأل عنك. اذهب إليه فوراً لقد تأخّرت! كيف حال الفنجان؟ 
ثم تذهب إلى المدير: فيقول لك، أعلم أنك قد تأخّرت، ولكن هذا ليس مهماً. إن الوظيفة والترقية التي طلبتها قد تمّت الموافقة عليها. ألف مبروك! كنت أسأل عنك كي أهنّئك! كيف حال الفنجان الآن! 
بدأ فنجانك يفرغ، ولكنّ أحدهم يسرع إليك ليقول: البوليس يتصل بك! إن بيتك قد احترق (لا قدّر الله) فيفيض فنجانك مرةً أخرى. 
إن أحاسيسك تشبه سكة قطار الموت الأفعوانية في مدن الملاهي ترتفع ثم تنخفض ثم ترتفع ثم تنخفض بسبب الأحداث، وبسبب الأشياء، وبسبب الأشخاص. 
ألم يحن الوقت كي نتحكّم في أحاسيسنا ونعيش أهدافنا ونستخدم قدراتنا لمصلحتنا بدلاً من أن نستخدمها في الإضرار بأنفسنا؟ 
أحاسيسك وقود حياتك فأي وقود تختار؟ 
إن الأحاسيس هي وقود الإنسان. والروح التي خلقها الله سبحانه وتعالى تريد بيتاً تعيش فيه هو الجسد. والجسد يريد دينامو يحرّكه، هو العقل. والدينامو يحتاج وقوداً ليعمل، وهذا الوقود هو الأحاسيس.  
فوقود الإنسان هو الأحاسيس، وبعدها مباشرةً يأتي السلوك. 
فعندما تتحكّم بالأحاسيس يكون السلوك إيجابياً، والسلوك يعطينا نتائج، وهذه النتائج تتسبّب في واقع معيّن. 
إدراكك للشيء هو بداية لتغيير هذا الشيء السلبيّ. إن لم تدرك فلن تتغيّر، وهذا من ضمن الأمور الأساسيّة في عمليّة التغيير. لذلك ينبغي أن تبقي فنجانك فارغاً، وتملأه بأحاسيس إيجابية وتجعله دائماً في المتوسّط. إن فعلت هذا فسوف تتحسّن صحّتك وستكون أفكارك أفضل وسلوكيّاتك أحسن، وبالتالي ستكون نتائجك أفضل. 
بناءً على ذلك نرى الشركات العالمية اليوم تعيّن موظّفيها بناءً على قدرتهم على التحكّم في ذواتهم وليس على السيرة الذاتية فقط كما كانت تفعل من قبل. وكذلك تشترط المرونة والاتصال وأن يكون الموظف إنساناً متفتّحاً ومنجزاً، ويجب أن يعمل في فريق، حتى أصبحت السيرة الذاتية تحتلّ المركز الرابع عشر. 
إن 93% من نتائج الإنسان مبنيّة على قدراته الأساسية، وهي أخلاقه وتصرّفاته وسلوكياته وافكاره ومرونته وأحاسيسه. 
وكلُّ شيء تريد أن توصله للناس توصله عن طريق أفكارك وتحرّكاتك وبوقودك (أحاسيسك) فلو كان الوقود سلبيّاً يكون السلوك سلبيّاً. 
إن الأحاسيس مثل الطقس تنخفض يوماً وترتفع يوماً، تلك هي طبيعتها. 
يقول لي بعض الناس "الحياة ليست عاديّة". من قال إن الحياة عاديّة!، ويقول البعض "لا أستطيع أن أفهم الحياة" الحياة لا تُفهم، وإنّما تُعاش لحظةً بلحظة. لن يمهلك الموت حتّى تفهم، لذا عش لحظةً بلحظة. بحبّك لله هبها له، ثمّ حقق أهدافك. لا وقت للّوم، فلا تهدر وقتك وقدراتك. 
في المخ 150 مليار خلية دماغيّة، والعين تميّز عشرة ملايين لون في وقت واحد، والعقل عنده القدرة على تخزين مليونيّ معلومة في الثانية الواحدة. فلا بدّ من أن تتحكّم في أحاسيسك وتجعلها إيجابية وأن تتبنّى الأفكار التي تقودك إلى ذلك حتى تعيش سعيداً. فالأحاسيس مثل الطقس تتغيّر باستمرار. فلا بدّ من أن تكون مستعداً حتى لا تسيطر عليك الأحاسيس السلبية. 
كل فنجان بما فيه ينضح
املأ فنجانك بما يرضيك حتى لا يبقى في حياتك متسعٌ لما لا يرضيك 
اعتادت مديرة تسويق الفندق الذي كنت أعمل فيه أن تجيب حين تُسأل عن حالها بقولها: "أنا في حالة رائعة ولا يستطيع أحدٌ أن يغيّر ذلك"  
أعجبتني هذه الإجابة جداً، لأنني أرى أن سلوكيات الإنسان وردود فعله هي انعكاس لما يعتمل في داخله من أحاسيس ومشاعر ولما يسيطر على عقله من أفكار. فإن كان متزناً رأيت منه سلوكيات متزنة وإن كان رائعاً رأيتَ منه سلوكيات رائعة. 
فحينما يقول لك أحدهم أنت غبي سترى الغباء في ملامح وجهه وهو نابع من داخله. لأنه لو كان شخصاً حسن الخلق وودوداً لما قال ذلك. فلا يحتاج المرء إلى أن يكون وقحاً وجهوري الصوت حتّى يتواصل مع الآخرين بل يجب أن يكون مهذباً وأن يخفض من صوته. 
لا بد من أن تعلم دائماً أن الصوت المرتفع والصراخ يجعلان الجهاز العصبيّ غير متّزن ومن ثم عليك أن تتحدّث بأسلوبٍ يريح الجهاز العصبيّ لمن يستمع إليك ويعطيه الفرصة ليتدبّر ما تقوله. فضلاً عن أن حديثك بصوتٍ مرتفع يهدر جزءاً من طاقتك الداخليّة.





Videos that have everyone talking! Now also in HD!
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*والله العظيم لقد عزفت على وتر حساس تهمله بعض البشريه وانك لى حكيم هذا المنتدى فهل قبلت هذه الصفه (حكيم اون لاين ) لك فائق الود فتقبل مرورى .
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

والله العظيم لقد عزفت على وتر حساس تهمله بعض البشريه وانك لى حكيم هذا المنتدى فهل قبلت هذه الصفه (حكيم اون لاين ) لك فائق الود فتقبل مرورى .



هذه شهاده اعتز بها كثيراً من شخصكم الكريم ولكن المنبر مليئ برجاله وحكمائه ممن سبوقونا له عموماً لك الشكر والتقدير (اللهم اجعلني في نظري صغيراً وفي نظر غيري كبيراً) 
*

----------


## acba77

*موضوع هام ومميز كثير من الناس يتعاملون بعفويه في مثل هذه الامور
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الحكمة ضالة المؤمن
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*والله موضوع مهم جدا نحن نهمل تفاصيل الحياة
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*والله موضوع مهم جدا
تشكر يارائع

*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

لا تسمح لأحد أن يملأ فنجانك


املأه بإرادتك!

 

الدكتور إبراهيم الفقي
..
الكاتب والمحاضر العالمي ورائد التنمية البشرية

كان هناك شاب عرف أن هناك رجلاً صينياً حكيماً من الممكن أن يدله على معنى الحكمة ومن الممكن أن يعرّفه كيف يتحكّم في أحاسيسه وأعصابه. قال له الناس: إن هذا الرجل يعيش فوق جبل وإذا قابلك فأنت محظوظ. 
لم يضيع الشاب وقته فاستقل الطائرة وسافر وذهب إلى المكان وظل منتظراً. أخبروه أن الحكيم سيقابله فذهب إليه وطرق الباب وأخذ ينتظر. تركوه منتظراً ثلاث ساعات حتى اشتدّ غضبه وعندئذٍ فتحت الباب سيّدة عجوز وأخبرته أن الحكيم سيأتي إليه حالاً. ولكن ذلك لم يحدث بل جاءه الرجل بعد ساعة وكان الشاب قد وصل إلى قمة الضيق والغضب.  
جاء الرجل العجوز ورأى الشابُ أنه بسيط جداً يلبس ملابس بسيطة، وعندما جلس بجانبه سأله: 
هل تحب أن تشرب شاياً؟ 
اشتد غضب الشاب وقال في نفسه: هذا الرجل المجنون! تركني أنتظر ثلاث ساعات بالخارج ثم تركني هنا ساعةً دون أن يعتذر ثم يسألني إن كنتُ أريد أن أشرب شاياً؟! 
وظل الشاب يتكلّم وهو غاضب، فقال له الحكيم مرةً اخرى، أتحب أن تشرب شاياً؟ فلمّا رآه الشاب مصرّاً، قال له هات الشاي! فأحضرت له السيدة الشاي في إبريق كبير، وقال له العجوز: أتحب أن أصب لك الشاي؟ فقال له تفضل أرجوك! 
أخذ العجوز يصب الشاي حتى ملأ الفنجان وأخذ يسيل على الطاولة كلّها إلى أن وقف الشاب غاضباً وقال له: 
ما هذا الذي تفعله معي؟ هل أنت مجنون؟!.. 
عندئذٍ نظر إليه الحكيم وقال: قد انتهى هذا الاجتماع. تعال إليّ عندما يكون فنجانك فارغاً. ثم نهض ليتركه. 
راقب فنجانك! لا تدعه يمتلئ بغير إذنك 
بدأ الشاب يدرك الأمر ويقول لنفسه: لقد أضعت كل هذا الوقت، ثم تحمّلتُ كلّ ما فعله معي، والآن أتركه يذهب؟ لا بد من أن أغيّر أسلوبي معه! ثم قال للعجوز: أنا آسف جداً، لقد جئت إليك من آخر الدنيا فمن فضلك علّمني شيئاً مفيداً، فقال له: لكي تستطيع العيش في الدنيا بطريقة إيجابيّة عليك أن تلاحظ فنجانك 
فقال له الشاب: ما معنى ذلك؟ 
فقال له الحكيم: عندما تركناك تنتظر ثلاث ساعات كيف كان إحساسك؟ 
- في البداية كان إيجابياً ثم بدأت أتعصب وأغضب شيئاً فشيئاً حتى كدت أنفجر، لكننّي كنت مصمّماً على مقابلتك. 
فقال له الحكيم: وكيف كان إحساسك عندما تركناك ساعةً في البيت؟ 
- كنت غاضباً أكثر وأكثر! 
فقال له الحكيم: وعندما صببتُ الشاي في الفنجان؟ هل من الممكن أن نصبّ في الفنجان قدراً أكبر من حجمه؟! 
- لا، لا يمكن 
- وماذا حدث عندما استمرّ صبّ الشاي في الفنجان؟ 
- سال الشاي على الطاولة كلّها 
فقال له الحكيم: وهذا بالضبط ما حدث لأحاسيسك. جئت إلينا بفنجان فارغ، فملأناه إلى أن بدأ يطفح، وهذا يسبب لك أمراضاً! لو أردت ان تعيش سعيداً في حياتك فعليك ان تلاحظ فنجانك، ولا تسمح لاحد أن يملأه لك بغير إذنك. 
انتهى الاجتماع، وبينما الشاب يهمّ بالمغادرة قال له الحكيم: 
مهلاً يا عزيزي، أنسيت أن تدفع ألف دولار أجرة الدرس؟ فامتلأ فنجان الشاب مرةً ثانية! 
وأنت، من يملأ فنجانك؟ 
هل تسمح لكل ما حولك أن يملا فنجانك؟ 
نفترض أنّك استيقظت من نومك سعيداً جداً وفنجانك فارغ. أليس كذلك؟ 
دخلت الحمام فلم تجد ماءً، فبدأ الفنجان يمتلئ. وإذا كان الصابون في عينيك وانقطعت المياه ماذا يحدث للفنجان؟ سيمتليء أكثر. جاءت المياه ولكن فجاةً شدّ أحدهم السيفون فنزل الماء مغليّاً على رأسك.. ماذا سيحدث؟! 
أخيراً أنهيت استحمامك وخرجت لتستقل سيارتك فوجدتها لا تعمل... كيف حال الفنجان؟ 
اشتغلت السيارة، ركبتها وانطلقت فوجدت شرطة في الطريق. تركوا كل الناس وأمسكوا بك أنت! فما حال فنجانك؟ 
أو كنت سائراً في الطريق والناس من حولك والكل ذاهب إلى عمله، وإذا بكلبٍ يترك كل الناس ليعضّك أنت بالذات... فما حال فنجانك؟ 
ثم ما إن دخلت باب مكان العمل حتى قالوا لك: الآن أتيت؟ المدير يسأل عنك. اذهب إليه فوراً لقد تأخّرت! كيف حال الفنجان؟ 
ثم تذهب إلى المدير: فيقول لك، أعلم أنك قد تأخّرت، ولكن هذا ليس مهماً. إن الوظيفة والترقية التي طلبتها قد تمّت الموافقة عليها. ألف مبروك! كنت أسأل عنك كي أهنّئك! كيف حال الفنجان الآن! 
بدأ فنجانك يفرغ، ولكنّ أحدهم يسرع إليك ليقول: البوليس يتصل بك! إن بيتك قد احترق (لا قدّر الله) فيفيض فنجانك مرةً أخرى. 
إن أحاسيسك تشبه سكة قطار الموت الأفعوانية في مدن الملاهي ترتفع ثم تنخفض ثم ترتفع ثم تنخفض بسبب الأحداث، وبسبب الأشياء، وبسبب الأشخاص. 
ألم يحن الوقت كي نتحكّم في أحاسيسنا ونعيش أهدافنا ونستخدم قدراتنا لمصلحتنا بدلاً من أن نستخدمها في الإضرار بأنفسنا؟ 
أحاسيسك وقود حياتك فأي وقود تختار؟ 
إن الأحاسيس هي وقود الإنسان. والروح التي خلقها الله سبحانه وتعالى تريد بيتاً تعيش فيه هو الجسد. والجسد يريد دينامو يحرّكه، هو العقل. والدينامو يحتاج وقوداً ليعمل، وهذا الوقود هو الأحاسيس.  
فوقود الإنسان هو الأحاسيس، وبعدها مباشرةً يأتي السلوك. 
فعندما تتحكّم بالأحاسيس يكون السلوك إيجابياً، والسلوك يعطينا نتائج، وهذه النتائج تتسبّب في واقع معيّن. 
إدراكك للشيء هو بداية لتغيير هذا الشيء السلبيّ. إن لم تدرك فلن تتغيّر، وهذا من ضمن الأمور الأساسيّة في عمليّة التغيير. لذلك ينبغي أن تبقي فنجانك فارغاً، وتملأه بأحاسيس إيجابية وتجعله دائماً في المتوسّط. إن فعلت هذا فسوف تتحسّن صحّتك وستكون أفكارك أفضل وسلوكيّاتك أحسن، وبالتالي ستكون نتائجك أفضل. 
بناءً على ذلك نرى الشركات العالمية اليوم تعيّن موظّفيها بناءً على قدرتهم على التحكّم في ذواتهم وليس على السيرة الذاتية فقط كما كانت تفعل من قبل. وكذلك تشترط المرونة والاتصال وأن يكون الموظف إنساناً متفتّحاً ومنجزاً، ويجب أن يعمل في فريق، حتى أصبحت السيرة الذاتية تحتلّ المركز الرابع عشر. 
إن 93% من نتائج الإنسان مبنيّة على قدراته الأساسية، وهي أخلاقه وتصرّفاته وسلوكياته وافكاره ومرونته وأحاسيسه. 
وكلُّ شيء تريد أن توصله للناس توصله عن طريق أفكارك وتحرّكاتك وبوقودك (أحاسيسك) فلو كان الوقود سلبيّاً يكون السلوك سلبيّاً. 
إن الأحاسيس مثل الطقس تنخفض يوماً وترتفع يوماً، تلك هي طبيعتها. 
يقول لي بعض الناس "الحياة ليست عاديّة". من قال إن الحياة عاديّة!، ويقول البعض "لا أستطيع أن أفهم الحياة" الحياة لا تُفهم، وإنّما تُعاش لحظةً بلحظة. لن يمهلك الموت حتّى تفهم، لذا عش لحظةً بلحظة. بحبّك لله هبها له، ثمّ حقق أهدافك. لا وقت للّوم، فلا تهدر وقتك وقدراتك. 
في المخ 150 مليار خلية دماغيّة، والعين تميّز عشرة ملايين لون في وقت واحد، والعقل عنده القدرة على تخزين مليونيّ معلومة في الثانية الواحدة. فلا بدّ من أن تتحكّم في أحاسيسك وتجعلها إيجابية وأن تتبنّى الأفكار التي تقودك إلى ذلك حتى تعيش سعيداً. فالأحاسيس مثل الطقس تتغيّر باستمرار. فلا بدّ من أن تكون مستعداً حتى لا تسيطر عليك الأحاسيس السلبية. 
كل فنجان بما فيه ينضح
املأ فنجانك بما يرضيك حتى لا يبقى في حياتك متسعٌ لما لا يرضيك 
اعتادت مديرة تسويق الفندق الذي كنت أعمل فيه أن تجيب حين تُسأل عن حالها بقولها: "أنا في حالة رائعة ولا يستطيع أحدٌ أن يغيّر ذلك"  
أعجبتني هذه الإجابة جداً، لأنني أرى أن سلوكيات الإنسان وردود فعله هي انعكاس لما يعتمل في داخله من أحاسيس ومشاعر ولما يسيطر على عقله من أفكار. فإن كان متزناً رأيت منه سلوكيات متزنة وإن كان رائعاً رأيتَ منه سلوكيات رائعة. 
فحينما يقول لك أحدهم أنت غبي سترى الغباء في ملامح وجهه وهو نابع من داخله. لأنه لو كان شخصاً حسن الخلق وودوداً لما قال ذلك. فلا يحتاج المرء إلى أن يكون وقحاً وجهوري الصوت حتّى يتواصل مع الآخرين بل يجب أن يكون مهذباً وأن يخفض من صوته. 
لا بد من أن تعلم دائماً أن الصوت المرتفع والصراخ يجعلان الجهاز العصبيّ غير متّزن ومن ثم عليك أن تتحدّث بأسلوبٍ يريح الجهاز العصبيّ لمن يستمع إليك ويعطيه الفرصة ليتدبّر ما تقوله. فضلاً عن أن حديثك بصوتٍ مرتفع يهدر جزءاً من طاقتك الداخليّة.





videos that have everyone talking! Now also in hd!



عفوا ابو شهد لم  اقراء هذا الموضوع وسردته في مكان اخر سامحنا العتب علي النظر
 او لاندماجي مع الكتاب لم اراجع ان
 بيننا
 ايضا حكيم 
لك كل الود والتقدير وسامحنا                                                                                                                                            
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*سامحني سأملأ فنجاني بهذه الحكمة

وسأركض اليك لتعلمني كيف تملأ أنت فنجانك


تعجبني القهوة في فنجانك
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*الاخ نصر الدين اذا انت من حاولت تفكيري بهذه الدروس فأرجو انت تجد لي العزر مشاكل الحياة وضغوطها اليومية احياناً تجعلك تنسي اشياء في غاية الاهمية فما بالك ان ننسي دعوتنا لاخوتنا ان يكون قدوة للعجوز الصيني هل لسان حالك يشبهني بهذا العجوز ياريت لو لوصلنا هذه المرحلة كان علي الاقل الناس وجدت لنا الاعزار نحن نعيش في زمن المفارقات العجيبة نشيل هم الطماطم في السودان الذي اصبح ليس في متناول الجميع نتفاجأ به في السعودية يقفز بنفس السرعة هنا أيضاً فلسان حالنا يقول بكل تداوينا فلم يشف مابنا علي ان قرب الدار خير من البعد ولاتعليق آخر لدي
                        	*

----------

